# Former Hubbardston chief named interim head of Millville force



## policelaborlaw.com (Mar 7, 2006)

*Former Hubbardston chief named interim head of Millville force*

June 8, 2006

MILLVILLE, Mass. --Former Northborough selectman and one-time Hubbardston Police Chief Michael Healy has been named interim police chief of Millville, which has been under the protection of state police since its own police force was dismantled.

On March 7, Chief Timothy Ryan and Patrolman Gerald Millette were placed on paid administrative leave, and part-time Sgt. James Ryan, the chief's brother, was relieved of duty.

Chief Ryan, who last year served as president of the Massachusetts Chiefs of Police Association, faced 21 charges from selectmen, including failing to establish written rules, improperly inserting himself into a neighborhood dispute and inappropriately discussing a social services investigation with his officers.

Last month, the board of selectmen negotiated a settlement with Chief Ryan that will allow him to retain the title and benefits of the job until his resignation becomes effective Dec. 31. However, the settlement prohibits the chief from returning to active duty within Millville, a department he joined as a patrolman in 1983. He became chief in 1987.

The board also has negotiated a settlement with James Ryan, which resulted in his resignation effective May 23. James Ryan was a 25-year part-time veteran of the department.

Meanwhile, Millette has been reinstated through a settlement agreement with the selectmen.

Healy, who was being sworn in Thursday, has 40 years of experience in law enforcement.

State police will end their duty in Millville by June 19, said state police Lt. Sean Baxter of the Holden barracks, who has been overseeing the town.









*Healy is interim Millville chief*

*Police force will be reshaped*

*By Donna Boynton TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF*

*MILLVILLE**- *Former Northboro selectman and former Hubbardston Police Chief Michael Healy has been chosen to be the town's interim police chief, as part of a consulting contract to help reshape the Police Department in the wake of a scandal that dismantled the established leadership.

Chief Healy is expected to be sworn in today, starting the transition period from state police oversight. That transition is expected to be completed on or about June 19.

The Board of Selectmen approved hiring Chief Healy at their meeting Monday night, as part of a contract with the New Hampshire-based consulting firm Municipal Resources Inc. The town is completing the contract with MRI, which will include the placement of Chief Healy and evaluation of the Police Department, Executive Secretary Helen Coffin said yesterday. The value of the contract is expected to be around $50,000. 


"We are hoping to rebuild and restore the Police Department," Ms. Coffin said, adding that Chief Healy's appointment is subject to the completion of the contract with MRI.

State police Lt. Sean Baxter, of the Holden barracks, has been overseeing the daily operations of the Millville Police Department since Chief Timothy P. Ryan and Patrolman Gerald Millette were placed on paid administrative leave, and part-time Sgt. James Ryan was relieved of duty March 7, pending hearings. Sgt. Ryan is the brother of Chief Ryan.

Chief Ryan, who last year served as president of the Massachusetts Chiefs of Police Association, faced 21 charges from selectmen, including failing to establish written rules, improperly inserting himself into a neighborhood dispute and inappropriately discussing a social services investigation with his officers.

A hearing for Chief Ryan began in April, and last month the board negotiated a settlement with Chief Ryan that will allow him to retain the title and benefits of the job until his resignation becomes effective Dec. 31.

However, the settlement prohibits the chief from returning to active duty within Millville, a department he started in as a patrolman in 1983, quickly rising to chief in 1987.

The Board has also negotiated a settlement with Sgt. Ryan, which resulted in his resignation effective May 23, Ms. Coffin said. Sgt. Ryan is a 25-year part-time veteran with the department.

Meanwhile, Patrolman Millette has been reinstated through a settlement agreement with the selectmen, she added.

Chief Healy's transition period will likely be completed around June 19, Ms. Coffin said.

Chief Healy has 40 years' experience in law enforcement, beginning as a police officer in 1966. He has served as a police officer in Miami Beach, Fla., and locally in the towns of Northboro, Ashland and Hopkinton. He was appointed police chief of the Worcester Housing Authority in 1978, and served as deputy police chief of the Boston Housing Authority.

In addition, Chief Healy was the director of security at Berklee College of Music, and director of the Firearms Safety Bureau within the Massachusetts Department of Public Safety.

In addition to being police chief in Hubbardston, Chief Healy was also police chief in Westport. He retired from that position in 2002.

Chief Healy holds a master's degree in criminal justice from Anna Maria College and a bachelor's degree in criminal justice from Northeastern University. He also attended the Kennedy School of Government to study for a master's degree in Business Administration.

He was named Police Chief of the Year for the South Coast and received the Chief of the Year Community Leadership Award for Bristol, Norfolk and Plymouth counties.


I had the pleasure of working for Chief Healy as a patrolman. He's a class act and an excellent police chief. Millville will be in good hands. 

Brian Simoneau

http://www.policelaborlaw.com


----------

